# Some more of Princess Peach in her new dress



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I made a little dress for her tonight and she doesn't love it, but is sleeping in it right now on my lap. So I don't think she minds too much. Thanks for looking.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, that's really cute, I love it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im so jealous, she is adorable.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is such a beautiful little girl... I love her color! The dress is so pretty and the orange color looks so great with her coat.. Good job, mom!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is just the cutest thing! I love the dress, love the orange! You're so talented!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Katy!! SO jealous!! She just melts my heart!! You are amazing with the sewing machine!!! Makes me wish I took those classes back in high school!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Such a pretty dress on such an adorable girl. Great job on the dress.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just a doll. She makes my heart melt. Beautiful dress you did a great job and i love the color.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I am getting lots of flack from my extended family for dressing her. I don't see the problem. LOL
Thanks for looking.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg she is adorable!!!
Great job on the dress! It looks great!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I was talented. I LOVE that dress!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww she is so beautiful in her lil dress .. i love it , and love the colour


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

she is beautiful and so cute in the lil dress


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

she is too cute for words.. well done on the dress she looks like a little flower girl... xx


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

she is soo perfect in that dress, aww


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats really pretty on her, good job


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Im so jealous, she is adorable! i love the dress, too cute


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

The third picture is perfect!!! She is such a doll. That's amazing that you made her dress; it's super cute!!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

she is too cute for words! love the dress


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am JEALOUS...she is so adorable in her little dress, if I had a girl I would put dresses on her to. Love all the pictures.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

She is so tiny and cute. Orange is really a great color on her.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG she is so darn cute! You did a wonderful job on the dress too - I wish I could sew like that!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

They are both beautiful dress and pup


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OH MY!! She is absolutely adorable!


----------

